# [Congressional Bills 113th Congress] H. J. RES. 15



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

[Congressional Bills 113th Congress]
[From the U.S. Government Printing Office]
[H.J. Res. 15 Introduced in House (IH)]

113th CONGRESS
1st Session
H. J. RES. 15

Proposing an amendment to the Constitution of the United States to 
repeal the twenty-second article of amendment, thereby removing the 
limitation on the number of terms an individual may serve as President.

_______________________________________________________________________

IN THE HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES

January 4, 2013

Mr. Serrano introduced the following joint resolution; which was 
referred to the Committee on the Judiciary

_______________________________________________________________________

JOINT RESOLUTION

Proposing an amendment to the Constitution of the United States to 
repeal the twenty-second article of amendment, thereby removing the 
limitation on the number of terms an individual may serve as President.

Resolved by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United 
States of America in Congress assembled (two-thirds of each House 
concurring therein), That the following article is proposed as an 
amendment to the Constitution of the United States, which shall be 
valid to all intents and purposes as part of the Constitution when 
ratified by the legislatures of three-fourths of the several States 
within seven years after the date of its submission for ratification:

``Article--

``The twenty-second article of amendment to the Constitution of the 
United States is hereby repealed.''.
<all>


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Are you Phukkin kiddin me? Oh Jeez!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

What an ass kisser


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

So... Who wants to start a "well regulated militia?"


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

"IN"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

It's the not concerened people that help pass this shit !!


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

Won't fly. Not worried. Too much bitching from both parties about term limits in the past several years, for this to go anywhere.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

One must, however consider the enormity of dear leader's ego...it's a cult of personality
​





​


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr Scribbles said:


> One must, however consider the enormity of dear leader's ego...it's a cult of personality
> ​View attachment 1844​​


Nice "Living Colour" reference...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

use to think Alex Jones was nuts when he mentioned this, but now not so much


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I was hoping there would be funding for the 81st RTT in that bill.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

*Yep.*

Five surgeons from big cities are discussing who makes the Best 
patients to operate on.

The first surgeon, from New York, says, 'I like to see accountants 
on my operating table because when you open them up, everything 
inside is numbered.' 

The second, from Chicago, responds, 'Yeah, but you should try 
electricians! Everything inside them is color coded.' 

The third surgeon, from Dallas, says, 'No, I really think librarians 
are the best, everything inside them is in alphabetical order.' 

The fourth surgeon, from Los Angeles chimes in: 'You know, I like 
construction workers...Those guys always understand when you have 
a few parts left over.' 

But the fifth surgeon, from Washington, DC shut them all up when 
he observed: 'You're all wrong. Politicians are the easiest to operate on.
There's no guts, no heart, no balls, no brains, and no spine...
Plus, the head and the ass are interchangeable.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Mr. Serrano sounds like another typical A-hole in congress. We really need a start over in all Three houses.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

CJIS said:


> Mr. Serrano sounds like another typical A-hole in congress. We really need a start over in all Three houses.


The Tree of Liberty is wilting....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Hush said:


> The Tree of Liberty is wilting....


They keep at it and it may getr new life


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

CJIS said:


> Mr. Serrano sounds like another typical A-hole in congress. We really need a start over in all Three houses.


He's been doing this for years. It's really nothing new.


----------

